# Cooking at a firestation...



## Contadinella (Jun 21, 2008)

... I just found this in a German EMS Cartoon Forum http://www.rippenspreizer.de/

They started a discussion about cutting onions. And had this video 

from a German Firestation cooking a pot of potato soup. Cutting onions in full gear and oxygen.



Conta


----------



## EMT hopeful (Jul 30, 2008)

*craziness*

i might have to try that one!!


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 30, 2008)

if you chew gum while you chop onions it will keep your eyes from watering.


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Aug 2, 2008)

okay I have a funny story regarding cooking in a firestation. So one night my captain and I decided to raid the refridgerator for a midnight snack. We found some chicken fingers that were left over from the fast food establishment we had visited earlier that day. My capt. tells me to put them in the oven for him. (unknown to us, noone had cleaned the oven in forever.) Well off the chicken goes into the oven. The grease that had been caked up in the oven for god knows how long, then caught fire. Thus filling the entire station with smoke and forcing us to fight a grease fire. The oven was a total loss and the ceiling is slightly smoke statined. It was not funny at the time but looking back on it, it is. I have caught large amounts of crap for catching the station on fire that night.


----------



## ulrik (Aug 15, 2008)

ich sprechen deutch!!!!!


----------

